# Got kicked =/



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You should probably go get checked. You could have damaged your spleen. I hope you feel better. Bad pony!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

You do need to go get checked out by a doctor. Could have damaged internal organs and it is better to find out now than to wait until too late. Please tell us that you will go... and now.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks yeah, he's a bad pony although he did have some awesome moves tonight while he was bugging out. It happened so fast. If it keeps feeling like this the way it is I will more than likely go over to the hospital but, I wanna see if it gets any worse.


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

I would go to the doctor if I was you to get yourself scanned if you can. You could have internal bleeding and trauma to your organs and not know it yet. Think of all those vital organs in your stomach area. I'd rather you be safe and see a Dr. than opt out and maybe need to see one after some major damage is done. I hopeyou feel better soon


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Hope you feel better.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Strike my last comment. My friend is coming to get me to take me over to the hospital to see what's going on. It's starting to hurt when I breath to hard so....


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Let us know what happens and good luck.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Okay, so there is nothing wrong seriously. Although, I am pretty bad in pain. They gave me some pain killers and told me to not ride for a couple of days or until I feel better and even than I should have someone stay with me while I ride for safety reasons, until I feel 100% 

I have to follow up with my primary care physican in 3-4 days and have them do a scan to make sure everything is ok. I do have a whole bunch of bruising on my stomach and they are pretty sure it came from the kick or whatever.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Are u speaking of the same horse your friend used to smack on the butt during turnout?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm sorry you're hurt, but honestly, I'm not surprised.

You've said before that your horse kicks, so I knew it was just a matter of time before he nailed you.

He's not a 'bad pony', you're just foolish for getting close enough while lungeing that he could kick you. You yourself should know the risks better than anyone.

Maybe you need to sell him and get something a little less aggressive. I don't tolerate a horse who kicks people. That and rearing under saddle are two things I won't abide.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm sorry about what happened! 

When my horse tried to kick at me (happened couple times) I went HARD after her with the big stick whipping her butt. Yes, may be "not nice", but way better than her breaking my bone. I mean, you HAVE to correct him if he has this habit. Or next time you can get hoofprint in head.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Beauseant said:


> Are u speaking of the same horse your friend used to smack on the butt during turnout?


yes beauseant I am talking about the same horse. 



Speed Racer said:


> I'm sorry you're hurt, but honestly, I'm not surprised.
> 
> You've said before that your horse kicks, so I knew it was just a matter of time before he nailed you.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I could never sell him. I just haven't had time to work with him but, I do blame myself. I don't think I was _that close_ but, at least close enough. I don't know if that makes sense. I do know the risks and as soon as I am feeling better I am going to be working with him, even if it means bringing in a trainer to help me.



kitten_Val said:


> I'm sorry about what happened!
> 
> When my horse tried to kick at me (happened couple times) I went HARD after her with the big stick whipping her butt. Yes, may be "not nice", but way better than her breaking my bone. I mean, you HAVE to correct him if he has this habit. Or next time you can get hoofprint in head.


I agree, 10 times better than breaking a bone. Hospital said I am very lucky I didn't rupture my spleen. They wanted to keep me over night for further watching and I told them I'd rather not, plus all the scans came back okay. They brought me in really fast and put a rush on everything last night. They did a MRI and catscan. Love how they made me drink that chalk stuff :evil:


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Good to hear you are OK. Don't blow off the follow-ups with the doctor. I had a friend who popped her spleen and it leaked so slow they didn't find it until several months later when she began having abdominal pain. She almost died in surgery. OK, end of lecture...


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

beauforever,

I am so glad u told your friend that her incorrect turnout procedure wasn't allowed anymore or this kick could've been HER. Not that it's ok it was YOU, but if she had been kicked, you or your parents might be facing a lawsuit. And a lawsuit may not sound like a big deal, but it is. A very big deal.

I am glad u r ok, but please take your horse's tendencies seriously. I have a Beau also, and he loves to kick.

See video:




 

which is ok as long as it is done on his own free time. I am nowhere near him in this video, i was standing on a hill up by the barn, with a wooden fence between us. I used the zoom on my video camera.

is it ok for him to do that when humans are in the pasture? NO
Is it ok for him to do that when he is being lunged? NO

Does he know this? YES

Could he forget it at some point? YES

should I ever let my gaurd down? NO


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry that you were kicked, and glad you are ok. 

I am confused how you were close enough while lunging to take a kick from a known kicker? 
I would think this is making an unfit horse do too tight of a circle, which might have been the cause of him kicking.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

outnabout said:


> Good to hear you are OK. Don't blow off the follow-ups with the doctor. I had a friend who popped her spleen and it leaked so slow they didn't find it until several months later when she began having abdominal pain. She almost died in surgery. OK, end of lecture...


Yeah, I have a follow up tomorrow at 1 o'clock. I'm not hoping for the best of anything right now because I know it just happened but, I also need a physical done too for my diving. Thanks though and I'm sorry about your friend 



Beauseant said:


> beauforever,
> 
> I am so glad u told your friend that her incorrect turnout procedure wasn't allowed anymore or this kick could've been HER. Not that it's ok it was YOU, but if she had been kicked, you or your parents might be facing a lawsuit. And a lawsuit may not sound like a big deal, but it is. A very big deal.
> 
> ...


I definitely do take it seriously and now that he kicked me I am definitely going to be working with him a lot more. I agree I don't want him doing it but, on his free time sure.

Thanks 



AlexS said:


> Sorry that you were kicked, and glad you are ok.
> 
> I am confused how you were close enough while lunging to take a kick from a known kicker?
> I would think this is making an unfit horse do too tight of a circle, which might have been the cause of him kicking.


He really wasn't in a tight circle. There was enough slack in the line so, honestly I can't tell you how it happened. I replay it in my head every night since it happened and I just can't figure it out. 

Anyway, there is still quite a bit of bruising on my stomach and right now I'm so full of myself that it actually happened.


----------



## HorseinJ (May 25, 2011)

Seems to me you are easy on your horses, I would NEVER have a horse kick me and him walk away from it.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

HorseinJ said:


> Seems to me you are easy on your horses, I would NEVER have a horse kick me and him walk away from it.


So what are you saying..?
If I got kicked, the horse would sure be able to walk away. If my body was usable within the 2-3 seconds I have to reprimand him for it, he might get a few good smacks with a whip and be running for awhile, but he'd sure be able to walk away from it.
And if he got you in the right place or hard enough, you wouldn't be able to do a thing, truthfully.

Just curious as to what exactly you meant by that statement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

HorseinJ said:


> Seems to me you are easy on your horses, I would NEVER have a horse kick me and him walk away from it.


I'm not all that easy with my horse. I got kicked in the stomach, actually when I went back to the hospital for a panic attack 2 nights later they did xrays and found 2 cracked ribs and the day he kicked me I was actually in a bit of pain. I dropped to floor with the wind knocked out of me for a couple of seconds it hurt so bad.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

HorseinJ said:


> Seems to me you are easy on your horses, I would NEVER have a horse kick me and him walk away from it.


 
Annddd...you've obviously never been kicked by a horse.

I say this because you only have a few seconds to discipline a horse for something. When I got kicked in the back, I was on the ground for more than a few seconds. More like a few minutes.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Tennessee said:


> Annddd...you've obviously never been kicked by a horse.
> 
> I say this because you only have a few seconds to discipline a horse for something. When I got kicked in the back, I was on the ground for more than a few seconds. More like a few minutes.



Agreed! Seriously HorseinJ, I get that you would _want _to get after your horse and tell them off, but when you get kicked you are not physically able to do so. I got kicked right in the knee, hit the ground and pretty much couldn't get up again from shock/pain. What was I gonna do to discipline him from down there, bite his fetlocks?!? No, I ended up struggling up to the gate and hanging off of the fence until a friend came to help me to the hospital. 

There is NO way you can get on a horse's case after they have kicked you. A kick is too powerful. THAT is why horses are dangerous.

OP, Sorry you got kicked. If you are determined to stick by your horse, please be extremely careful. Maybe have someone nearby next time you are going to be lunging him. Also, take it easy on those cracked ribs. Remember, it's better to take a little longer to let yourself heal properly than it is to rush your recovery and have problems further down the road. Good luck.


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

I was kicked about a month ago also while lunging my horse. Not fun and I too did not understand why it happened until I thought about it. You said there was slack in the line. That was my mistake, if there is slack in the line the horses head is not tipped in to you which means they can turn their butt around and nail you. Or you were just way to close and behind the shoulder. I was all of the above, I was too close, behind the shoulder and did not have his head tipped into me. ** Let me clarify I do not mean you have to have the horses head pulled so tight that they are basically being yanked off their feet, but tipped in with the lunge line slightly taught ** A mistake that I can assure I will never make again. I know better but was just being too comfortable with my horse, relaxed, and not ontop of my game. Especially my monster, I know better, although he has never once offered a human a kick he has kicked other horses so I should have known better. I am glad to hear you are ok its been over a month and my elbow is still clicking from it being over extended by the kick. You have to be aware of your horses body in relation to your own. 

I do not agree with who ever said they beat their horse for kicking them. I do not know how that would even be physically possible. I was only kicked in the arm and let me tell you I was seeing stars and brought to my knee's. If I was able to go after my horse then I would have because I like many others absolutley do not put up with a horse kicking and have made it clear when he has kicked at other horses. But there was absolutley nothing I could do at that moment in time.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

It can take thislong for a horse to cut in on a circle & let out a kick. Even a playful kick can do serious damage. It can happen to anyone.
I'm glad the OP went to be checked out & will be alright.

Beauforever23, maybe this horse would be best worked in long lines attached to a bit so you can keep him out on a circle easier.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

OP I'm sorry, get well soon.

horselvr, yikes that is one nasty bruise.


----------



## sally17hh (Jun 17, 2011)

getting kicked sucks! I got kicked in the hand while feeding about 12 of em in the field (fighting over grain) and it broke my pinky finger, the bone in my hand connected to pinky finger, n the bone in my hand connected to the finger beside my pinky. hurt like hell but didn't go to the dr till the next day after I had already fed all 22 of em again. ended in nerve damage too and still not the same 4 months later. lol but I still love my babys.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Beauforever, I hope this thread makes you feel better about being kicked since you have so much company in the "I got Kicked" department. 

Let me add myself to that group. I've also been kicked by a horse....my 6 yr. old OTTB, Beau, to name names. It was only a week after we'd bought him, he was fresh off the track and full of fire and brimstone, and I was NOT prepared for OTTB ownership. 

I was helping my son with turnout, and turned Beau out....I DID NOT follow turnout protocol.....because I'd turned Epona the lazy Belgian draft out a hundred times with me off to her shoulder and facing the field. She's usually eating before the halter comes off and doesn't jump, buck, run or ....move. 

so, I turned Beau out the same way...... untied his halter while standing just behind his shoulder, and turned to walk away. Next thing I know, I am quite literally airborne. I flew through the air and landed hard on my side. I was disoriented for a while, but managed to stand shakily. I felt fine, but was sent to the hospital anyhow. x rays were taken and such and no broken ribs found...but I had a perfectly shaped hoofprint on my upper right back.....it was lovely. Wish I had a picture of it. Perfectly detailed, even the frog print was visible....and it was in a multi tone shades of purple and plum.


THAT is why i was harping so much about proper turnout procedure with you on the thread about your friend. I learned the hard way that proper procedures are for your safety, and we shouldn't discount those procedures or become lazy in handling a horse, any horse.....but especially horses like our two Beau's.....because they are kickers.

I hope you are feeling better....and I hope you don't have hard feelings towards me about the friend thread. Now that you understand why i was so insisitent. 


And as for the poster who said that if their horse kicked them, it wouldn't walk away from it......I say this, if your horse kicks you, pray that YOU are able to walk away from it.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

SkyeAngel said:


> Agreed! Seriously HorseinJ, I get that you would _want _to get after your horse and tell them off, but when you get kicked you are not physically able to do so. I got kicked right in the knee, hit the ground and pretty much couldn't get up again from shock/pain. What was I gonna do to discipline him from down there, bite his fetlocks?!? No, I ended up struggling up to the gate and hanging off of the fence until a friend came to help me to the hospital.
> 
> There is NO way you can get on a horse's case after they have kicked you. A kick is too powerful. THAT is why horses are dangerous.
> 
> OP, Sorry you got kicked. If you are determined to stick by your horse, please be extremely careful. Maybe have someone nearby next time you are going to be lunging him. Also, take it easy on those cracked ribs. Remember, it's better to take a little longer to let yourself heal properly than it is to rush your recovery and have problems further down the road. Good luck.


Thanks Skye.... It definitely knocked the wind out of me.... The night of the kick when I went to the hospital, they didn't find the cracked ribs but, the day of my panic attack (which was 2 days later) they found the cracked ribs *smacks forehead* I cried when I heard it. I am definitely trying to take my time to relax and heal up. 

I still have a lot of bruising on my stomach, all over the place from the left to right side of my stomach and by my belly button and right under the last rib is a lot of bruising. i wish I would get a picture but, I'm too embarrassed



natisha said:


> It can take thislong for a horse to cut in on a circle & let out a kick. Even a playful kick can do serious damage. It can happen to anyone.
> I'm glad the OP went to be checked out & will be alright.
> 
> Beauforever23, maybe this horse would be best worked in long lines attached to a bit so you can keep him out on a circle easier.


Thanks natisha I am definitely going to consider working him in long lines. 



SMCLeenie said:


> OP I'm sorry, get well soon.
> 
> horselvr, yikes that is one nasty bruise.


Thanks SMC



sally17hh said:


> getting kicked sucks! I got kicked in the hand while feeding about 12 of em in the field (fighting over grain) and it broke my pinky finger, the bone in my hand connected to pinky finger, n the bone in my hand connected to the finger beside my pinky. hurt like hell but didn't go to the dr till the next day after I had already fed all 22 of em again. ended in nerve damage too and still not the same 4 months later. lol but I still love my babys.


Oh man that sounds bad! My whole stomach, left to right (by my hips) all purple and blue and by my belly button and also by the last ribs. It's terrible and feels horrible. 



Beauseant said:


> Beauforever, I hope this thread makes you feel better about being kicked since you have so much company in the "I got Kicked" department.
> 
> Let me add myself to that group. I've also been kicked by a horse....my 6 yr. old OTTB, Beau, to name names. It was only a week after we'd bought him, he was fresh off the track and full of fire and brimstone, and I was NOT prepared for OTTB ownership.
> 
> ...


I don't have any hard feelings at all. I totally understand and appreciate the concern. Actually I posted on face book that I was at the hospital and my friend texted me and asked what hospital i was at, when i told her she came rushing over and when she found what room i was in, she was crying histerically. We still aren't best of friends but, whatever. 

I am being 10 times more cautious when turning my Beau out and he's learning and listening so, at this point it's a start. 

Thank you though beauseant 



horselvr said:


> I was kicked about a month ago also while lunging my horse. Not fun and I too did not understand why it happened until I thought about it. You said there was slack in the line. That was my mistake, if there is slack in the line the horses head is not tipped in to you which means they can turn their butt around and nail you. Or you were just way to close and behind the shoulder. I was all of the above, I was too close, behind the shoulder and did not have his head tipped into me. ** Let me clarify I do not mean you have to have the horses head pulled so tight that they are basically being yanked off their feet, but tipped in with the lunge line slightly taught ** A mistake that I can assure I will never make again. I know better but was just being too comfortable with my horse, relaxed, and not ontop of my game. Especially my monster, I know better, although he has never once offered a human a kick he has kicked other horses so I should have known better. I am glad to hear you are ok its been over a month and my elbow is still clicking from it being over extended by the kick. You have to be aware of your horses body in relation to your own.
> 
> I do not agree with who ever said they beat their horse for kicking them. I do not know how that would even be physically possible. I was only kicked in the arm and let me tell you I was seeing stars and brought to my knee's. If I was able to go after my horse then I would have because I like many others absolutley do not put up with a horse kicking and have made it clear when he has kicked at other horses. But there was absolutley nothing I could do at that moment in time.


ouch! that's kind of what mine looks like, although it's like 20 times worse looking. It's my whole stomach. Thank you though


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SkyeAngel said:


> What was I gonna do to discipline him from down there, bite his fetlocks?!?


:rofl::rofl: Sorry that made me LOL.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl: Sorry that made me LOL.


I have to admit that made me chuckle too


----------



## HorseinJ (May 25, 2011)

Tennessee to win over a horse they have to respect you. Never put a thought in them wanting to kick you. If a dog bits he gets the ish smacked outta him by the owner, you cant let an animal have control over you the owner.

I mean WOW...just wow:shock:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

HorseinJ said:


> Tennessee to win over a horse they have to respect you. Never put a thought in them wanting to kick you. If a dog bits he gets the ish smacked outta him by the owner, you cant let an animal have control over you the owner.
> 
> I mean WOW...just wow:shock:


Are you wanting to go get kicked and come back to tell us how you "smacked the ish" out of the said horse?
A horse is bigger than a dog, a dog can be injured by a punch from a person, a horse is likely only going to take it as something else to be irritated at, or to attack over if you can manage to hit it hard enough to warrant a reaction from the horse. Which, truthfully, if you got kicked in the ribs or shoulder (better examples), I'd like to be able to see if you can stand to even move, let alone attack it for kicking you. *rolls eyes*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

HorseinJ said:


> Tennessee to win over a horse they have to respect you. Never put a thought in them wanting to kick you. If a dog bits he gets the ish smacked outta him by the owner, you cant let an animal have control over you the owner.
> 
> I mean WOW...just wow:shock:


 
Well duhhh...of course the animal has to respect you. That doesn't stop them from being a free thinking animal, and thank goodness, because I'd rather my horses be free thinking and act up sometimes than be slaved robots. 

A dog is 100 percent different than a horse. A horse is a 1000+ pound animal. You are making yourself sound pretty stupid because more than likely if a horse kicks it's going to hurt like hell. Like I said earlier, I was on the ground for a few minutes, and then I had to go to the emergency room because I could not stand up because I was going into shock. It hurts. I still have a small outline of a hoofprint on my back from it.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i think if you are physically able to discipline them you need to, but in some situations you cant and that stinks but thats just how it is. i got kicked in the leg and was able to disciple, but getting kicked in the stomacn, ouch !


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Oddly enough, I got kicked again today. Nothing too serious. There is literally just a cut on my arm. I did discipline the horse today because I was physically able to.


----------

